# perspective shadow



## kiddo (Dec 6, 2006)

After adding a dropshadow with Layer&gt;Styles&gt;Dropshadow
click on the little "F" in the layer and choose New Layer. This will move the effect to its own layer.
Then Edit&gt;Transform&gt;Skew on the new layer to sweep the shadow away from the object.
Then Edit&gt;Transform&gt;Resize because the skewed layer will probably be too big.
Then reposition the shadow to look nice.
Then blur the shadow with Filters&gt;Blur&gt;Gaussian Blur (I used a pixel spread here of 12.5)

Crop and compress with File&gt;Save For Web

Post new silliness to group.


----------



## JDPens (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow! What program are you using?


----------



## kiddo (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDPens_
> <br />
> Wow! What program are you using?


Forgive for not saying. This image was rendered in Photoshop. It is also possible to do in PaintShopPro (much less expensive) or The Gimp (free). The instructions would be about the same.

I am trying to find cool little utility I have for taking shots of parts of the screen. When I find this, I make some tutorials for doing this and other edits. It is probably much clearer to show "click here" kind of instructions than the text ones posted above.

I know, I say this two weeks ago... I do it soon.

Kiddo


----------



## beamer (Dec 6, 2006)

You already have the ability to screenshot in windows 

alt+prtScn (print screen) will capture the current window. Print Screen will capture the whole screen.


----------



## punkinn (Dec 6, 2006)

Alternatively, there is an Action in Photoshop (CS2 anyway) that does all this for you; all you need to do is position the shadow where you want it.   A half dozen less steps; and for all the hours I spend using Photoshop, a few less steps here and there really add up.  []

Nancy   []


----------



## skewed (Dec 6, 2006)

Kiddo,

How are you getting the photo with no background or shadow?  Are you editing that out with photo software?

Thanks,
Larry


----------

